# I got an answer from TOTW



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if I like their answer. My question to them is if they use Ethoxyquin in their dog food. It really sounds like some salesman trying to pull the wool over my eyes.



Jess,

We know that the heat from our pet food process destroys whatever antioxidants are used in the ingredients that we purchase. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamin E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. Ethoxyquin that may be in the ingredients is destroyed due to its lack of heat stability. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols.



Cordell Schroeder

Quality Control Manager

Diamond Pet Foods

And while reseaching this I stumbled across this site...

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> And while reseaching this I stumbled across this site...
> 
> What’s Really in Pet Food


After reading that I don't know how anyone could think kibble is healthy


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> After reading that I don't know how anyone could think kibble is healthy


I have to say that I find your attitude towards people who don't feed raw condescending and insulting. No one comes into the Raw Forum on this Board & makes disparaging remarks about how you feed your dogs. Kindly pay the same respect to others who do not follow the same feeding regimen as you.

Amongst other things, people participate here to learn what is the best feeding program for their animals within the context of their own lives, not to be preached at or admonished by people proselytizing raw.

Please keep that in mind the next time you decide to tar everyone who doesn't feed raw with the same ignominious brush.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's take a step back here...

First off, this isn't in the KIBBLE section of the forum. It happens to fall under the Dog Nutrition/Dog Food Ingredients section.

Did you take the time to read this website?
What’s Really in Pet Food

I posted my opinion based on what I read there. I stand by what little I said. After reading that website I don't see how anyone can think that kibble is healthy for their dogs.

NOTICE, I did not bash anyone. I did not preach at anyone. I did not disrespect anyone. 

I posted MY PERSONAL OPINION 

I don't appreciate your accusational tone towards me

Please go read some of my posts and show me where I've been "condescending and insulting" to others on DFC.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be telling Jon to tone it down if he were actually being condescending to someone in the kibble section. I would tell anyone off if they were actually being nasty to someone about what they feed in the kibble OR raw section. 

Luckily I have not seen any of that activity here in a long time. I have no issue with the way that he is posting here. This is all based on opinion anyway.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!! Great article, Jess! Makes me glad I do what I do. :wink:

Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you, Tony is very handsome! Looks like he's gonna be a big guy, too!

Richelle


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't want to start any crap I just wanted to bring some more education into everyones life. I feed kibble and most likely always well. And I will always be trying to educate myself any way I can about kibble. I found some statements on this website(link below)to be untrue, so like anything you read, you have to take it for what it's worth. Come on, just the name, bornfreeusa, kinda gets me thinking their could be a little ps going on. Just to throw a little fuel on the fire I just happen to disagree with some of what the raw feeders say about certain ingredients, LOL, no way, LOL. 



What’s Really in Pet Food


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad that you posted it! This is what this whole forum is about, DOG FOOD CHAT. In all shapes and forms. Kudos to you for posting it! I wish more people were as interactive as you are :biggrin:

And you posted this link in what I consider "neutral territory" where people can talk all they want about either raw or kibble. It would be a whole different story if you had posted this in the kibble section. 

We all deserve respect here, don't get me wrong but in this forum you can post your opinions openly...as long as they stay 100% respectful to everyone. In no way did I see ANYONE'S post as being nasty or arrogant in any way.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Wow!! Great article, Jess! Makes me glad I do what I do. :wink:
> 
> Oh, and I've been meaning to tell you, Tony is very handsome! Looks like he's gonna be a big guy, too!
> 
> Richelle


Yeh, Tony keeps growing, he just loves duck, anything duck. Must be some steroids in them ducks. He is 96 pounds at 8 months and a week. Shepderds usually quit growing at about 9 months so hopefully he is almost done.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I didn't want to start any crap I just wanted to bring some more education into everyones life. I feed kibble and most likely always well. And I will always be trying to educate myself any way I can about kibble. I found some statements on this website(link below)to be untrue, so like anything you read, you have to take it for what it's worth. Come on, just the name, bornfreeusa, kinda gets me thinking their could be a little ps going on. Just to throw a little fuel on the fire I just happen to disagree with some of what the raw feeders say about certain ingredients, LOL, no way, LOL.
> 
> What’s Really in Pet Food


As it happens, I agree with your assessment of the aforementioned website. The document in question is long and rambling. As most of us know, there are better, less verbose online sources to find out which pet food will best suit our dog's needs. This Board is a case in point. :wink:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't find the link right now but I read an article that said the U.S. Coast Guard requires all fish meal products to be apply with Ethoxyquin...UGH, does this means that raw fish could have it also ??? How about canned Tuna etc.??


----------



## Taste of the Wild (Feb 9, 2010)

*Response to Ethoxyquin Concern*

Thank you for your inquiry. We want to correct the information you received about Taste of the Wild Pet Food and the use of ethoxyquin.

There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods. 

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

There is a small supply of ethoxyquin free fish meal available in the United States. However, this is not adequate to meet the supply demands for all pet food manufacturers that use fish meal. Also, the peroxide levels are much higher than we feel comfortable with. Peroxide is an indicator of oxidation. Peroxide can cause vomiting and may even cause damage to vital organs. 

Ethoxyquin is being used in scientific research as a cancer fighting antioxidant. When present in controlled amounts, it has never been shown to cause harmful effects.

We hope this better answers your concerns about ethoxyquin.

Taste of the Wild Pet Foods


----------

